
Docker for Vim - skanehira
https://github.com/skanehira/docker.vim
======
skanehira
Vim plugins for docker. It's can manage containers and images.

Features

\- up/down/delete/create/kill/rename/attach/tail log/monitoring containers

\- pull/search/delete/open dockerhub

